# Does this ever get any easier?



## prplatt (Feb 1, 2003)

I've been on Lexapro for 3 and 1/2 weeks, been to a psychologist once a week for 3 weeks for CBT,doing Calcium, even bought and tried that Rescue Remedy herbal liquid I've seen recommended on here and still just had to white knuckle my way through a 15 minute drive in the car to bring my daughter and a friend to a restaurant.I've been doing relaxation tapes and listening to a tape program for getting through anxiety and I'm so discouraged.The minute I knew I had to drive her I had to go to the bathroom(not D but I knew more had to be coming)As I passed the last place I could stop for a bathroom I really got worked up and had to deep breath etc but I made myself keep going telling myself I was bringing it all on myself and trying to tell myself I'd be fine.Anyway I got them there and on the way home I was fine(of course I was alone by then and that's always easier for me than being in the car with people I don't know well).I just feel like I'm never going to be over this.Thanks for letting me vent.I like the tips and suggestions I get on this board from reading but sometimes I think I read too much and it makes me dwell on the whole subject even more.I guess I just need to give things more time but I feel like such a failure.Sorry this is so long.


----------



## lily2000 (Sep 13, 2002)

Give it more time. You're not a failure at all. You are off to a good start at 3 weeks of therapy and medication. Keep up the good work, and try your best to have a positive outlook. It may take many months before you are feeling remarkably healthier, and you will undoubtedly deal with setbacks along the way. Everyone does. Be patient with yourself during this period of adjustment and change in your life. Remember that you can come to this bulletin board to hash out your fears and concerns and also to find helpful information or at least some sympathy.Best wishes!


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2003)

Just as Lily said, you are doing all the right things. Just give it more time. And let us know how you are progressing.Best wishes, Evie


----------

